# VHS transfer to CD/DVD



## Rollerr (May 4, 2005)

I have a number of VHS tapes lying around that I need to save.
I would like to transfer these tapes to CD/DVD.

Basically, a 'newbie' question.
How do I do it and what will I need?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

You will need a video capture card and some software for recording the VHS tapes onto the computer. Then you can save the video to CD/DVD as a file that can be viewed on your computer (avi, mpeg, etc) or convert it to VOB format so it can be viewed on your standalone DVD player. *Hauppauge* is one of the top names to look for, they have a good range of internal capture cards and external devices.



Or you could try the *ConvertX PX-M402U Digital Video Converter*











> The PX-M402U captures video from TVs, VCRs, DVD players and camcorders, automatically converting video with its built-in DivX Certified hardware encoder. The PX-M402U s multi-format encoder chip allows you to capture video straight from your video source and automatically convert it while you are capturing your video. Using a hardware encoder can save hours of time since it encodes video into the chosen format while you are capturing the video and provides excellent video quality.ConvertX comes with the powerful and easy-to-use WinDVD Creator 2 software from InterVideo with Dolby Digital and DivX encoding support. The software guides you through each step for capturing and editing video, adding effects, and burning Video CDs and DVDs.




There are other hardware options, like the *Dazzle Video Creator Platinum*










> Dazzle Video Creator Platinum provides a simple, fast way to record home videos of the highest quality. Transfer them straight to DVDs or transform them into polished movies before archiving onto DVDs or sending them to mobile devices. Dazzle Video Creator Platinum is a plug-and-play USB 1.1 or 2.0 device that allows you to record your videos from a camcorder, a VCR, or any video equipment with analog outputs. Dazzle Video Creator Platinum uses a hardware encoding chip for real-time video encoding into high-quality MPEG-1, MPEG-2, MPEG-4 and DivX formats without taxing your computer’s CPU resources.
> 
> It comes with both InstantDVD Recorder software that allows you to transfer videos straight from tapes to DVDs, complete with menus, and Pinnacle Studio QuickStart software to easily create fully polished movies with titles, transitions, music and more, before burning to CDs and DVDs. You can effortlessly export your masterpieces for sharing on DVDs, Apple iPod, Sony PSP and other similar portable devices.


----------



## Rollerr (May 4, 2005)

That was great help. Thank you for your response.

I have a Dell D505 latitude - with just a CDburner/DVDrom. I'll need to upgrade that to a DVD burner, I guess, if I want to burn DVDs.

I seem to be drawn to the Dazzle. Out of the two hardwares, which one would score over the other?

One more question:
Can either of the hardware handle just audio inputs? Eg: I also have old (very old!) spool tapes, that I would like to transfer to CD. Can I connect up the audio out from a spool tape player to either the ConvertX or Dazzle and 
a. download to my hard drive - for burning onto CD and/or
b. directly create a CD

ray:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I haven't used either, but the ConvertX gets the better customer reviews. The online prices I've seen for both vary quite widely from site to site, so shop around and you should be able to find a good deal.

The export formats supported by the 2 external capture devices above are VideoCD, DVD, AVI, MPEG, etc. All video formats, no audio. To record your audio spool tapes, connect the tape player to your soundcard's line-in and record as an MP3 in the freeware *Audacity* (v1.2.6, not the beta version). You might need a special cable if your tape player is really old. Let us know if you need any help setting it up, recording and burning.


----------



## Rollerr (May 4, 2005)

Thanks Koala. 

For the audio, Audacity it is. 

Re: Dazzle, Tigerdirect seem to have a deal of $20 off, so that is an added attraction! Will browse around and decide on one.


----------

